# Attention Game Call Makers



## Kevin (May 30, 2013)

I need some help moving old call threads to this section, so if you have threads you're aware of that I haven't yet moved please PM *the link/s* to me so I can move your thread/s here. This section is for game call discussion, finished projects and the like. Everything except trade threads - those should remain in the trade sections but everything else needs to be here so please let me know if you have some threads that can be moved here. I don't have the time to find them all. Thanks for your help.

Don't forget to provide the link/s to the thread/s please.


----------

